# APR Carbonio or BSH Cold Air Intake. Need advice!



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking to purchase a CAI for my 2005.5 2.5L Jetta. 

I just can't decide which to go with. 

I was leaning more towards APR but I have seen a lot of for sale lately which makes me think they're not as great as they should be. 

Heres the links to each. 

APR Carbonio: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Search/Cold_Air_Intake/ES11709/ 

BSH: http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/products/BSH-06%2d08-2.5L-Cold-Air-Intake.html 

Both are pretty much the same price as well because of shipping on the BSH Intake. 

Thanks for the advice! 

Heres the car before I removed the eye lids.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

I feel like you're missing a lip, other then that I have the carbonio and I love it. With the sale I'd say go for it


----------



## usc_jetta (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the carbonio also; i love mine and i recommend it!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I like the one piece design of the BSH and have been using it since they where first released and have been happy.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Muad Dub said:


> I feel like you're missing a lip, other then that I have the carbonio and I love it. With the sale I'd say go for it


 Off for the winter ...though it doesn't look like I'm in much of the winter mode with those wheels. 

Notice much of a performance difference with either? 

All I plan on doing performance wise for now is exhaust and cold air intake...but if its not going to do much then I don't want to waste time and money that could be put towards bigger and better things.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I would at least put the stock lip back on... and fill the hood notch. 

Best bang for the buck I would say UM tune or C2 tune will give you better drive ability. Adding an intake to go with the tune will give you a nice little hp bump and little more growl and do the exhaust down the road.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

As was said above get a UM tune, honestly it makes a decent difference, especially once I put the intake on the whole car felt like it pulled much better


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

I am a noob this. 

What is, and where can I get a UM Tune. Im in Utah.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry um= http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/ and http://www.c2motorsports.net/


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the Carbonio on my 07 and love it!


----------



## mk3gtidriver (Feb 10, 2007)

We have the Carbonio with a C2 tune and Eurojet exhaust. The Carbonio sounds great and helps make great power with our set-up. If you look at C2's web site, they have dyno sheets posted from our 2012 Golf in stock, with the itnital tune, with tune and Carbonio/Eurojet, and finally the finished tune with the intake and exhaust. The car pulls real hard, and dispite the 5speed gearbox is a blast to drive and is a real sleeper.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

iv had both. first carbonio, sounded amazing. so loud, and beastly. but when i got it installed (improperly) it was rubbing against my headlight so i swapped to the BSH. 

BSH was a PITA to install. had to re-route the maf cable around the battery, since the spot for it is further. and its not as loud


----------

